# Oil capacity



## largeinit (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi I have a chevrolet georgieboy custom,1997 with the 6,500cc turbo diesel engine and am having difficulty in establishing just how much oil to put in after an oil and filter change.

I have the manuals but can't seem to find the details of capacity.

Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Phlip


----------



## advancedroadcraft (Jun 24, 2009)

largeinit said:


> Hi I have a chevrolet georgieboy custom,1997 with the 6,500cc turbo diesel engine and am having difficulty in establishing just how much oil to put in after an oil and filter change.
> 
> I have the manuals but can't seem to find the details of capacity.
> 
> ...


No help, I know, but my Chevy V8 has just swallowed 24 litres of coolant!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be careful, with the quantities American volumes are not the same as ours.

What's the difference between US and imperial gallons?
The US gallon is used in the United States and is equal to exactly 231 cubic inches or 3.785411784 liters.
The Imperial gallon or UK gallon is used in the United Kingdom and is equal to approximately 277.42 cubic inches. Its exact value is defined as 4.54609 liters. One imperial gallon is approximately 1.2 US gallons. 

Kev.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Be careful, with the quantities American volumes are not the same as ours.
> 
> What's the difference between US and imperial gallons?
> The US gallon is used in the United States and is equal to exactly 231 cubic inches or 3.785411784 liters.
> ...


This is all because the Americans don't like change - didn't 200 years ago & still don't. (No metric in the States yet, or ever :?
Their (US) gallon is actually our original gallon, but about 200 years ago some bright spark here decided to change our gallon so that a gallon of water 
weighed 10 lbs. This caused other problems, as there used to be 16 fluid ounces in a gallon, so we changed that to 20 fluid ounces, still not exact but closer. The US still use 16 fluid ounces to the gallon.
I'm not sure, but I think the change came about because at the dawn of the steam age, it was thought that calculations would be easier with the new ,"Imperial", gallon.
Just a bit more useless info. for you :roll:


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*oil capacity*

Most european 6ltr ish truck engines take between 12 to 15 ltrs of oil 4 or 6cyl. American (cummins) engines around 6ltrs in european trucks (4cyl) take between 10 and 13 ltrs depending on chassis manufacturer and dipstick fitted. Ie Iveco 10ltrs DAF 13ltrs. You will have to gradually refill the engine and keep dipping it


----------

